# non fault accident



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Will a none fault accident cause the cost to go up ? the missus was hit from behind today from a guy who came over a bridge to quick and hit one car which hit the missus car. The reason i ask is because she has had 2 previous claims. 1 for someone who hit here in a carpark and left and one from when she shunted another. As she has business ins its already sky high


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Potentially, some insurers take into account non fault claims into their rating although in fairness it shouldn't make much difference.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks for the replay.  she in hospital atm as her arm & neck is killing for some reason.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your missus, hope she recovers quickly. If you run a few online quotes you will have the answer; try one without a "not at fault" and some with, you might be surprised at the difference between the two.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Contact Europa, I told my insurance I had been in a non fault claim and the other party has accepted blame and you ( my insurance ) have nothing to be involved about as I have an accident company working on my behalf. 

They said they accepted this and will completely resign from any involvement with this accident.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hope you Mrs recovers speedily, I had a rear shunt in August and my renewal had increased in November even though the 3rd party had accepted full liability


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

ipwn said:


> Contact Europa, I told my insurance I had been in a non fault claim and the other party has accepted blame and you ( my insurance ) have nothing to be involved about as I have an accident company working on my behalf.
> 
> They said they accepted this and will completely resign from any involvement with this accident.


Bonus that. The way most insurers work is they ask have you been in an accident (regardless of fault) and if you don't declare it (regardless of fault) they may not pay out.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

You will have to declare it for 3-5 years and you will notice a increase on insurance

Its all a big con


----------

